

American Hypocrisy, R.I.P.? - r0h1n
http://drezner.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/10/24/american_hypocrisy_rip

======
SchizoDuckie
F __* sites that do this. A 90% screen-size popup lightbox iframe that says
"create an account to read this article" and no close button.

Praise the lord for adblock.

------
r0h1n
The source essay behind Dan Drezner's post now appears to be free. Submitted
independently.

The End of Hypocrisy | American Foreign Policy in the Age of Leaks -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6605148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6605148)

------
johnnyo
This article is not accessible without an account.

~~~
lurkinggrue
It is if you turn of stylesheets. I have a button for just such an emergency.

~~~
dspillett
Or for a more precise (but more manual) approach: right-click "inspect
element", delete it (or it's parent, or parent's parent, and so forth.

In Chrome anyway. The same thing can be done in Firefox, newer-IE and others,
just with a slightly different sequence.

